# الأصل بلاك بيري بورش ديزاين p9981 مع دبابيس الخاصة الأسود مع الفضة و الذهب



## التكنولوجيا الرماد (9 يوليو 2014)

100٪ الأصل بلاك بيري بورش ديزاين P9981 مع دبابيس الخاصة الأسود مع الفضة و الذهب 

العمر: العلامة التجارية الجديدة 

الوضع الحالي: ممتازة من الداخل والخارج 

لوحة المفاتيح: العربية والإنجليزية 


إضافة بنا بلاك مع دبوس لدينا: 275F7D96 

الضمان: نعم 

بلاك بيري بورش ديزاين P9981 الأسود والفضي والذهبي اللون العلامة التجارية الجديدة مختومة في شركة 2 سنة الضمان اخلاقنا نشطة في الضمان اكسيوم 



كيف لشراء:! 


إضافة بنا بلاك مع دبوس لدينا: 275F7D96 

أو ارسال بريد الكتروني هنا والحصول على الرد مرة أخرى: [email protected] 


أو الدردشة على سكايب: highspeed.inc


----------

